# internet esplorer script error



## jackok749 (Oct 1, 2001)

About everytime I log on to the internet with any URL an error message pops up and says An error has occured in the script on this page and gives a line # & char & error permision is denied with code 0 and the URL that I had used! The asked Do you want to continue running scripts on this page? With a yes & No below. No matter which choice I make it goes away for a short time and then pops up again & again.I went to Explorer and in the box about checking script is left blank, which I understand is supposed to be blank if you don't want this message to come up!
This is very annoying!


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi jackok749

Did you also *tick* disable script debugging


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

If you don't answer - we can't help you

if you did *tick* disable script debugging

and *untick* display a notification......

and you arestill getting the error - then I suggest you do a virus scan here :-

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/

steam


----------



## jackok749 (Oct 1, 2001)

I tick disable script debugging and untick display a nitificationand I still get the error !


----------



## jackok749 (Oct 1, 2001)

Also my virus scan data is upto date with norton anti virus. I ran a virus scan with results of no viruses.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Please post your startup list by doing the following :-

Please go here and download startuplist 1.4 :-

http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/startuplist14.zip

Download to any folder or your desktop 
Unzip the zipfile 
Double click the exe file 
go to Edit - select all - copy - and paste the results in a new post here

steam


----------



## jackok749 (Oct 1, 2001)

StartupList report, 12/19/2002, 1:58:06 PM
StartupList version: 1.40.1
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EXECUTIVE SOFTWARE\DISKEEPERWORKSTATION\DKSERVICE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\DELL\RESOLUTION ASSISTANT\COMMON\BIN\RXMON9X.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LTMSG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOTIVE\MOTMON.EXE
C:\QUICKENW\QAGENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MRTMNGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER\MSMSGS.EXE
C:\QUICKENW\QWDLLS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\WORKS SHARED\WKCALREM.EXE
C:\PRT9540\prtscr95.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\IOMEGA\TOOLS\IMGICON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\JUNO\BIN\JUNO.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
Quicken Startup.lnk = C:\QUICKENW\QWDLLS.EXE
Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
EPSON Status Monitor 3 Environment Check.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_SRCV03.EXE
Resolution Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\Resolution Assistant\MotiveAssistant\bin\matcli.exe
IomegaWare.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\IomegaWare\Commander.exe
Printscreen 95.lnk = C:\PRT9540\PRT95MIN.EXE
Iomega QuikSync.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\QuikSync\QuikSync.exe
Iomega Icons.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\imgicon.exe
Iomega Startup Options.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\imgstart.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

RxMon = C:\Program Files\Dell\Resolution Assistant\Common\bin\RxMon9x.exe
MadExe = C:\PROGRAM FILES\DELL\RESOLUTION ASSISTANT\COMMON\BIN\LaunchRA.exe -boot
Microsoft Works Portfolio = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
LTWinModem1 = ltmsg.exe 9
LoadQM = loadqm.exe
WorksFUD = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
TaskMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
Microsoft Works Update Detection = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
MotiveMonitor = C:\Program Files\Motive\motmon.exe
QAGENT = C:\QUICKENW\QAGENT.EXE
QuickTime Task = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
ccApp = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
ccRegVfy = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe
DkService = C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperWorkstation\DkService.exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
*StateMgr = C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
SSDPSRV = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
ccEvtMgr = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
ScriptBlocking = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

NSCheck = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NSCHECK.EXE /check
MSMSGS = "C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\msmsgs.exe" /background
Microsoft Works Update Detection = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
Weather = C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE 1

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4395}] *
StubPath = regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll

[>PerUser_MSN_Clean] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\msnmgsr1.exe

[PerUser_LinkBar_URLs] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\sulfnbk.exe /L

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}

[^RNA] *
StubPath = rundll rnasetup.dll,installoptionalcomponent rna

[{9EF0045A-CDD9-438e-95E6-02B9AFEC8E11}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\updcrl.exe -e -u C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\verisignpub1.crl

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ie4uinit.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=
run=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\UNDERW~2.SCR
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 12/12/2002, 20:30:38)

[rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP1.DIR\_INS5576._MP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP1.DIR\ZDATAI51.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP1.DIR\_WUTL951.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\_INS5576._MP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\ZDATAI51.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\_WUTL951.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP2.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\10210FA.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP1.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP1.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP1.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP1.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP1.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\1012A7A.DLL

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

SET windir=C:\WINDOWS
SET winbootdir=C:\WINDOWS
SET COMSPEC=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND.COM
SET PROMPT=$p$g
SET TEMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
SET TMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
SET PATH=C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND;C:\PROGRA~1\DELL\RESOLU~1\COMMON\BIN

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WINSTART.BAT listing:

@C:\WINDOWS\tmpcpyis.bat

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\DOSSTART.BAT listing:

@echo off
REM Notes:
REM DOSSTART.BAT is run whenenver you choose "Restart the computer 
REM in MS-DOS mode" from the Shutdown menu in Windows. It allows 
REM you to load programs that you might not want loaded in Windows, 
REM (because they have functional equivalents) but that you do 
REM want loaded under MS-DOS. The two primary candidates for 
REM this are MSCDEX and a real mode driver for the mouse you ship
REM with your system. Commands that you want present in both Windows
REM and MS-DOS should be placed in the Autoexec.bat in the 
REM \Image directory of your reference server. Please note that for
REM MSCDEX you will need to load the corresponding real-mode CD 
REM driver in Config.sys. This driver won't be used by Windows 98
REM but will be available prior to and after Windows 98 exits.
REM
REM This file is also helpful if you want to F8 boot into MS-DOS 7.0
REM before Windows loads and access the CD-ROM. All you have to do
REM is press F8 and then run DOSSTART to load MSCDEX and your real
REM mode mouse driver (no need to remember the command line parameters
REM for these two files.
REM
REM - You MUST explicitly specify the CD ROM Drive Letter for MSCDEX.
REM - The string following the /D: statement must explicitly match 
REM the string in CONFIG.SYS following your CD-ROM device driver.
REM MSCDEX.EXE /D:OEMCD001 /l:d
REM MOUSE.EXE
LH C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~8\MOUSE\MOUSE.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\JCCATCH.DLL - {A5366673-E8CA-11D3-9CD9-0090271D075B}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ALXIE328.DLL - {6AF9BC61-3CC5-42A7-82D1-FFC2562A7289}
(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
Yahoo! Companion BHO - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\YCOMP5_0_2_4.DLL - {13F537F0-AF09-11d6-9029-0002B31F9E59}
NAV Helper - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
PCHealth Scheduler for Data Collection.job
Maintenance-ScanDisk.job
Maintenance-Defragment programs.job
Maintenance-Disk cleanup.job
Symantec NetDetect.job
Norton AntiVirus - Scan my computer.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[&Yahoo! Companion]
InProcServer32 = C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\YCOMP5_0_2_4.DLL
CODEBASE = http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/my/yiebio4_0_2_10.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[Teoma Installer Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TEOMABAB.DLL
CODEBASE = http://sp.ask.com/docs/teoma/toolbar/download/teomab-inst.cab

[{9DBAFCCF-592F-FFFF-FFFF-00608CEC297C}]
CODEBASE = http://download.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/minibuginstaller.cab

[ContentAuditX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\CONTEN~1.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/5805...ch.com/audit/includes/ContentAuditControl.cab

[BrowseFolderPopup Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\MCBIN\SHARED\MGBRWFLD.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/Shared/MGBrwFld.cab

[eShare Web Collaboration Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\EMAGIC.DLL
CODEBASE = https://livesupport.americancentury.com/netagent/objects/emagic.cab

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 12,349 bytes
Report generated in 0.237 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

This is spyware - use spybot to get rid of it and any other spyware

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ALXIE328.DLL

Please Download and install SpyBot,

http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/spybotsd11r3.exe

click the online tab to search for and download the updates, then shut down and relaunch SpyBot.

Go to the Settings tab > File Sets, and uncheck 'System Internals' and 'Tracks' . 
These aren't needed for our present purpose, and you can always experiment with them later on.

Finally, after closing down Internet Explorer, click 'Check for problems', and have SpyBot remove all it finds 'Fix selected problems'

C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE

This is an uneccessary resource hog - go to start\run - type *msconfig* click ok - click startup tab and untick LOADQM.EXE

reboot your computer

steam


----------



## jackok749 (Oct 1, 2001)

I used your IRL for for spy bot but it came back as corrupted. So I looked up lurkhere and found the file & downloaded it and ran it and followed all of your suggestions and then rebooted. As soon as I got back on the internet and went to my email the same screen came up that there was I script error as always and asked what I wanted to do; yes,no and the same old song. I can't figure out where this is coming from?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

When you ran Spybot, did it target nscheck.exe (marketscore) and remove it? You still have it from what I can see checking your logged IP:

The host name is: proxy.ia4.marketscore.com

You can also try this removal method. Close out IE and your internet connection:

1. Click Start. 
2. Select Run... 
3. Type in *NSCheck /uninstall* 
4. Click OK.
5. Reboot afterwards


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Try a repair of ie

Go to start\settings\control panel

click add\remove programs

scroll down to "Microsoft internet explorer" and click add\remove

You will be given 3 options

choose "repair internet explorer" and click ok


----------



## jackok749 (Oct 1, 2001)

I ran udate on Internet express and rebooted and the same error message came up as soon as I went and download Juno email.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You still have Marketscore as your proxy. Really, I don't think you want this, but it's your choice...

http://www.doxdesk.com/parasite/MarketScore.html


----------



## jackok749 (Oct 1, 2001)

I looked up and used Spybot and I even updated to the latest version and ran the service. It says that Market score is part of spybot! I tried to run "96WinDir\NSCheck.exe" /unistall with Quotation marks and without in DOS in Win and a separet DOS 
program and it give nothing but bad command or fine name!
I still have the same problem.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

There are several things there you'd REALLY like to lose - among them is WeatherBug. Can you post the results from after running SpyBotSD ? Before you go much further you should download lspfix form http://cexx.org/lspfix.htm in case you break the TCP/IP stack (and can't get to the net).


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Did you try it following the instructions I gave? We've seen that used several times successfully before.

MarketScore is not a part of Spybot. What is telling you that it is? Can you post the exact quote?


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Can you also post the *Exact* and *Full* error message that you are receiving


----------



## jackok749 (Oct 1, 2001)

An error has occured on in the script on this page

Line: 24
char: 1
Error: Permission denied
Code: 0
URL: HTTP://my.juno.com/s/sp?
.r=al&cf=sp&brandJN&cobrand=JN&PT=W&mpv=w15&ts=3.e0
670037mem=jmiller749&key=1bad1d3001856056f3c8212f56e4

Do you want to continue running scripts on this page?

Yes No


----------



## jackok749 (Oct 1, 2001)

"MarketScore" is no longer on the computer.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm afraid you still have it. As a Mod here I can view your logged IP which includes this info:

The host name is: proxy.ia2.marketscore.com

This means you are still going through marketscore. Try looking in Internet Options > Connections > Settings. Is "use a proxy server" checked? If yes, uncheck it.

By the way, with a little editing I was able to access the link you posted. I did not get a script error, however I did get a pop-up.

Do you see the pop-up when you try it? I think that may be where you are getting the script error and it could be a result of the marketscore proxy getting in the way.


----------



## jackok749 (Oct 1, 2001)

I don't get a pop up,but that proxy is for voting and investment shares as you probly know. How do I get rid of that which is only in the URL line? As I think I said before I never could delete any lines in DOS.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Everytime I have seen that proxy in a logged IP before it has been placed there by the nscheck marketscore install. I haven't heard of it being required for anything other than their ad services.

I'm not sure what url editing you are referring to. The one you posted didn't seem to be handled correctly by the board's software.

http://my.juno.com/s/sp?.r=al&cf=sp&brandJN&cobrand=JN&PT=W&mpv=w15&ts=3.e0

... but it looks like this one is.

Have we had you update your Java? Your best bet for that would be to get it at the Windows Update site, where version 3809 is available as a critical update.

http://www.krm.com/techsupport/tech-downloads_mvm.html

I think you only get the pop-up on first visit of the day. I didn't get one on my second visit just now.


----------

